# Natural Instints Puppy food



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello,

I was wondering if anybody uses the natural instincts puppy chicken and bone mix? We have been given plenty of sample tubs and I have only ever fed dogs dry food before so this is all very new to me!

I know it says use 4% of body weight but I'm not too good at judging the weight - How would you use it?

Do you mix in kibble or just feed the meet?

Thank you in advance for the advice!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi i use NI i would give 6% of body weight it says 4-6% i always went with 6%.

The tub is 1kg so thats 1000grams you need to know the weight of your puppy and work it out from there ,i would spilt the amount between three meals a day.

Dont mix with anything else as the dog will digest raw food differently from cooked or kibble.

If you really want to you can give kibble for one of the meals instead,i did this as sometimes it was easier if we were going out for the day as NI needs to be in the fridge.

NI lasts for upto 4 days once defrosted in the fridge if your puppies really small and you wouldnt use up a whole tub in 4 days spilt it into your day portions and you can refreeze and defrost when needed so long as when you cut ot up its still partly frozen.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Kate, if you meant you aren't sure about judging your pups weight, weigh yourself, then hold pup and stand on scales again. My vet is very local to me and were always happy for me to pop in and weigh Izzy on the waiting room scales. I did it weekly when she was young so I knew how much to increase her food by.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Tonka is almost 10 weeks old and we've been feeding him twice a day with one heaped desertspoon of NI mixed with a handful of Fish4puppies as recommended by our breeder.

It's usually disappeared in less than a minute so in the last few days we've been giving him seconds of about half again.

He weighed 3.5kg last weekend, but he's due to hit the scales again tomorrow.


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been giving Gracie 50grms of the NI puppy food plus I got a scoop from the fish4dogs people and put a scoop of the fish for dogs puppy food on her Ni I did start only feeding her twice a day, but she was so hungry I feed her 3 times a day. She is due her jab tomorrow and the vet will weigh her, after the first week she went from 2.2 kgs to 2.8 and she has grown this week, got a bit taller.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is still on NI puppy food twice a day now. She doesn't have has any kibble with it, just a chicken wing as well in the evening around 6 when she is at her liveliest.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have always thought that you shouldn't give kibble and raw at same meal as it is digested at different rates - I am sure that it must not be the case with fish4dogs then, or JD would not have advised it. Just be cautious about trying it with other kibble Kate.
I found Izzy was fine on around 5% N.I.+ chicken wings, bones and treats.


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

twinkle is 16 weeks now and has one of the big tubs of puppy food over 3 days, 2 meals a day. ive just upped it from making it last 4 days as she seems to be growing really fast and her ribs are showing!!! im finding hard judging the amount but luckily im only half an hour from their factory outlet store and i take her in and they weigh her and help me work it out  x


----------

